# E&M Chart Auditing



## LanaW (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find information and/or guidelines for E&M chart audits?
Thanks!


----------



## dballard2004 (May 16, 2008)

Go to the CMS Website.  Both of the 95 and 97 guidelines are posted there.


----------



## heatherwinters (May 16, 2008)

*audit tools*

Highmark has a great E/M Audit Tool.  It is a documentation worksheet.  You can find it at this site.

http://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reference/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf


----------



## Susan R (May 16, 2008)

*E/M Chart Audit Resource*



volanna said:


> Does anyone know where I can find information and/or guidelines for E&M chart audits?
> Thanks!



The very best resource is straight from the E/M Documentation guidelines, 1995 and 1997. You can find the links at the CMS website:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp 

I trust this helps! Have a super day! Susan Reehill, CPC


----------



## LanaW (May 16, 2008)

*Thanks to all of you for your E&M chart audit response*


----------



## mdressler6601 (May 27, 2009)

*E/M chart auditing*

At one time Ingenix had a pocket E/M auditor book. Does anyone know if that's still available?  Looking all over for it...
MD


----------

